# Getting Excited for Spring



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

This one made me really excited that its almost time. Although its not from spring, its actually from my deer season 08 trip, but still, beauty.








Anyone got any others?


----------



## Pyranha (Apr 6, 2010)

Great picture!

I can't wait for Spring though, just booked a Costa Rican paddling trip!


----------

